# install 32bit NVIDIA driver on 64bit PC-BSD



## grigorovl (Sep 24, 2011)

I am writing here as these forums are more active. I am using PC-BSD 9.0-BETA2 64bit. It came with the 280v of the 64bit NVIDIA driver. Can someone tell me how I can install the 32bit NVIDIA driver alongside with the 64bit one?


Steam currently works, downloads games, but on launch is stuck on "Launching so and so game..." for about 4 min then nothing happens. In order to get Steam games working, since Wine is 32bit, I need a 32bit NVIDIA driver alongside. This has been documented in many places, including the FreeBSD wiki for wine



> 3D acceleration is working with the 64bit nvidia driver provided that you install the 32bit version (same version number) into the chroot (tested with World of Warcraft, 8.0-RELEASE).


Can someone clarify how to do that? The current driver I have is v280 64bit.

Cheers.


----------



## demo (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you setup a chroot for 32-bit binaries? 
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#Wine_on_FreeBSD.2BAC8-amd64

If you did, chroot back into the 32-bit system as in the instructions on that page, then instead of 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine && make install clean
```

You would use this to install the 32bit nvidia driver

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && make install clean
```


----------



## rusty (Sep 25, 2011)

Or, you could use the pre-built packages from http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/
there's a script there for installing the nvidia 32-bit driver.


----------



## grigorovl (Sep 26, 2011)

I did that, I am running his 64bit wine pkg, I have a native 64bit NVIDIA v280 and his script installed the 32bit NVIDIA v280. I installed Steam through winetricks and configured everything as per the page, but I still cannot get Team Fortress 2 to launch. Strangely enough, Portal launches and works. I cannot isolate if it's a 64bit problem or it's elsewhere.


----------

